# Another failure boys!



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Check this out. These guys failed today because of what .......
No wood blocking behind their toilets . Same municipality that will not
Let u install a 2" trap arm for a kitchen sink because of scouring . Any other inspector I have asked about it in any other municipality have laughed and said why not......


And yes that is the plumber installing the backing . Don t worry boys I was just testing the backflows there


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Wood blocking behind the toilet?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm guessing to wipe the noses of the guys who leave the tanks with some play.
Either that or you got some fatty leaning back and snapping things.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Never seen a tank blocked.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Must be Wisconsin... Fattest state in the union. 

Offense meant to those of you in Wisconsin. Go Bears.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

What the...which municipality do you speak of, Richmond maybe?


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

BC73RS said:


> What the...which municipality do you speak of, Richmond maybe?


Oh yeah


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Cant be richmond, its all tiny asian people.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

AKdaplumba said:


> Cant be richmond, its all tiny asian people.


Same job . Even though my Backflow test passed and report was finallazed through Backflow inspector , same plumbing inspector made him throw it out , made plumber on site install a spring check and now I have to go and retest the same unit . Plumbing inspector just did not feel right about the rp and thought it should have its own protection against Backflow,

I know most of us were either beaten or dropped as children but we got a real diamond in the rough here


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Fast fry said:


> Same job . Even though my Backflow test passed and report was finallazed through Backflow inspector , same plumbing inspector made him throw it out , made plumber on site install a spring check and now I have to go and retest the same unit . Plumbing inspector just did not feel right about the rp and thought it should have its own protection against Backflow, I know most of us were either beaten or dropped as children but we got a real diamond in the rough here


I would have ask him to show me where a spring check was required. That is just plumb dumb.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Fast fry said:


> Same job . Even though my Backflow test passed and report was finallazed through Backflow inspector , same plumbing inspector made him throw it out , made plumber on site install a spring check and now I have to go and retest the same unit . Plumbing inspector just did not feel right about the rp and thought it should have its own protection against Backflow, I know most of us were either beaten or dropped as children but we got a real diamond in the rough here


Somebody needs to go back to plumbing inspector school , clearly doesn't understand back flows .

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## jitr64 (Sep 30, 2010)

What a joke of an inspector,does he have any experience in the plumbing field.Needs to be turned in for incompetence.I would talk to his boss and refuse to make the handyman style compliance's.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Fast fry said:


> Same job . Even though my Backflow test passed and report was finallazed through Backflow inspector , same plumbing inspector made him throw it out , made plumber on site install a spring check and now I have to go and retest the same unit . Plumbing inspector just did not feel right about the rp and thought it should have its own protection against Backflow,
> 
> I know most of us were either beaten or dropped as children but we got a real diamond in the rough here














I've installed a 'Y' strainer before an RPZ in the past when the customer had trash that kept entering the unit and causing it to dump from the relief port, but never a spring check valve....maybe what is needed is a 2nd RPZ before the spring check valve to protect the spring check....:laughing:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> I've installed a 'Y' strainer before an RPZ in the past when the customer had trash that kept entering the unit and causing it to dump from the relief port, but never a spring check valve....maybe what is needed is a 2nd RPZ before the spring check valve to protect the spring check....:laughing:


Y strainer is perfect to keep it clean from debris but that inspector MAYBE (I doubt it) was thinking in this troubleshooting:

Problem: Sudden or rapid spitting. 
Possible causes: 1. Drop in inlet pressure. 
2. Sudden increase in downstream pressure due to WATERHAMMER from quick closing shut off valve installed downstream. 
Corrective action: 1. Install an in-line spring loaded check valve or pressure reducing valve up stream of backflow preventer. 
2. Install an in line spring loaded check valve or pressure reducing valve downstream of backflow preventer. 

Note: Tried to take a pic but I need more training with the phone lol.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> Y strainer is perfect to keep it clean from debris but that inspector MAYBE (I doubt it) was thinking in this troubleshooting:
> 
> Problem: Sudden or rapid spitting.
> Possible causes: 1. Drop in inlet pressure.
> ...










I know exactly what you're saying. When I worked down in Palm Beach county, the chief plumbing inspector said the county wanted RPZ's on all commercial buildings which are mostly classified 'high-hazard' locations. But the exception was, he said, laundromats could use a DC instead of an RPZ for just the reason you state. The fast-closing solenoid valves on the washing machines would cause the RPZ's to spit and spray.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> I know exactly what you're saying. When I worked down in Palm Beach county, the chief plumbing inspector said the county wanted RPZ's on all commercial buildings which are mostly classified 'high-hazard' locations. But the exception was, he said, laundromats could use a DC instead of an RPZ for just the reason you state. The fast-closing solenoid valves on the washing machines would cause the RPZ's to spit and spray.


True that, seen it too, fixed with a larger water hammer arrestor.


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

Fast fry said:


> Same job . Even though my Backflow test passed and report was finallazed through Backflow inspector , same plumbing inspector made him throw it out , made plumber on site install a spring check and now I have to go and retest the same unit . Plumbing inspector just did not feel right about the rp and thought it should have its own protection against Backflow,
> 
> I know most of us were either beaten or dropped as children but we got a real diamond in the rough here


The spring loaded check valve before the RP is to prevent it from dumping due to fluctuations in the water pressure feeding the building. That ifs the way to fix that problem.


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> I would have ask him to show me where a spring check was required. That is just plumb dumb.


Its not. Its very smart actually. But no the spring check is not required. It just prevents the RP from dumping water from up and down pressure from the upside


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> I know exactly what you're saying. When I worked down in Palm Beach county, the chief plumbing inspector said the county wanted RPZ's on all commercial buildings which are mostly classified 'high-hazard' locations. But the exception was, he said, laundromats could use a DC instead of an RPZ for just the reason you state. The fast-closing solenoid valves on the washing machines would cause the RPZ's to spit and spray.


Oh damn just saw this Lol


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

Gargalaxy said:


> Y strainer is perfect to keep it clean from debris but that inspector MAYBE (I doubt it) was thinking in this troubleshooting:
> 
> Problem: Sudden or rapid spitting.
> Possible causes: 1. Drop in inlet pressure.
> ...


This one


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> Its not. Its very smart actually. But no the spring check is not required. It just prevents the RP from dumping water from up and down pressure from the upside


if the backflow is dumping from sudden pressure spikes it is simply doing what it is designed to do. If it becomes a nuisance the proper response would to put the proper amount of arresters to eliminate the shock.


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> if the backflow is dumping from sudden pressure spikes it is simply doing what it is designed to do. If it becomes a nuisance the proper response would to put the proper amount of arresters to eliminate the shock.


You can put a gauge on the supply and confirm the pressure fluctuation. The check valve or prv would sold the issue. What are you going to do throw a bunch of arrestors around at random spots?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> You can put a gauge on the supply and confirm the pressure fluctuation. The check valve or prv would sold the issue. What are you going to do throw a bunch of arrestors around at random spots?


every quick closing valve should have a properly sized arrestor. Adding the check just hides the problem. The damage is still being done to the system and if you don't stop it it will fail.


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> every quick closing valve should have a properly sized arrestor. Adding the check just hides the problem. The damage is still being done to the system and if you don't stop it it will fail.


Some times the city pressure is just jacked up. It does not hide the problem. The RP is still in good working order.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> Some times the city pressure is just jacked up. It does not hide the problem. The RP is still in good working order.


by installing a spring check up stream you eliminate one problem but interfere with the operation of the safety device. If the city cannot maintain a steady pressure that is a major problem on there end and has nothing to do with quick closing valves. Two different problems.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Mike454 said:


> If anyone wants more jobs in the midwest (Illinois and surrounding states) inbox me. Several companies went out out of business now we have access to their customers. WE NEED HELP SERVICING!!! visit our page www.ifloodservices.com


You're in the wrong place....


----------



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

Protecting the backflow valve from back flow? DUMB. I bet he saw this installed in an area with pressure fluctuations and assumed incorrectly.


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

pipefighter said:


> Protecting the backflow valve from back flow? DUMB. I bet he saw this installed in an area with pressure fluctuations and assumed incorrectly.


To solve pressure fluctuations and to keep the backflow from dumping is to install a check valve or prv. Its the proper fix. The backflow will do what it is supposed do during back pressure situations and dump water out of the relief valve as it was design to do.


----------

